
Ask HN: How do you know if you're good enough to work on an ambitious project? - hsikka
Recently, I&#x27;ve been wanting to write some sort of high level programming language for biology, and this is no easy task. The rules are not clear and I don&#x27;t have a PhD in synthetic biology.<p>I know this sort of thing will be hugely impactful, and I want to work on it. But I honestly don&#x27;t know if my work will even be remotely meaningful.<p>Do I work on this, or just focus on something more tractable, like SaaS projects
======
PaulHoule
Do you have people you are working on with this?

If you're making, say, a compiler that compiles to DNA, you will need
something to write out the DNA and get an organism to run it, for instance.

Getting that team together looks like the first step, or alternately that is
the kind of thing you might do en route to a PhD.

